# Bustanoby Freres Forbidden Fruit Pre-War



## ycameron (Jan 4, 2006)

Hello

 I got a bottle of this liquor that apparently is highly collectible.  We have it on a display case to prevent it from getting damaged.  I would like to know what kind of market is there for this kind of bottle.


----------

